# What's your favorite magazine?



## mskitchmas (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm at home in bed with a double-whammy of bronchitis and a sinus infection. Ugh. So to entertain myself....

What are your top 3 favorite magazines?

Mine are...

1.Allure
2.British Glamour
3.Lucky


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2007)

Allure, In Style, Playboy, The Economist


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Jan 21, 2007)

Teen Vogue, Vogue, and umm...reader's digest! XD.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 21, 2007)

1. Allure
2. Rod and Custom
3. Elle


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 21, 2007)

GLAMOUR and heat.

Both British.


----------



## labwom (Jan 21, 2007)

Allure, Spin and Punk Planet. My bf gets Time and thats also a good read!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 21, 2007)

my favorite mags are 
1. In style  (my fashion bible)
2. Elle Decor
3. Essence


----------



## lara (Jan 21, 2007)

Harper's Bazaar, Vogue, Real Living*





* total house porn.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 21, 2007)

1. Essence
2. Lucky

I should have a subscription to both by now, cause I get their magazines every month.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jan 21, 2007)

*Allure*!
It is still the only magazine whose true focus is totally on beauty!  They have a small article here and there about fashion but it's really all about skincare, makeup, and whatever other beauty ideas they come up with. I've been a loyal subscriber since I was 12 years old!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 21, 2007)

I subcribe to most all of them but my favourites are In Style, Glamour & Lucky.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 21, 2007)

allure
bazaar
marie claire


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 22, 2007)

Glamour, Elle, Cosmo.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 22, 2007)

Cosmo, Allure, and Martha Steward Weddings


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 22, 2007)

Lucky Magazine


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 22, 2007)

I subscribe to way too many magazines but my top 4 (couldn't do just 3) are: Allure, Glamour, Entertainment Weekly & US Weekly


----------



## medusalox (Jan 22, 2007)

Allure, Cosmo, Savage (it's a tattoo mag)
Although I do spend a lot of time reading Star and US weekly....
And I have a subscription to Time, but I can't say it's my favorite.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 22, 2007)

1. Allure
2. Cosmo
3. Elle
4. Consumer Report.. ( yes I do..lol )


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 22, 2007)

I gotta have Real Simple!


----------



## quandolak (Jan 22, 2007)

........


----------



## veilchen (Jan 22, 2007)

British Cosmopolitan and German InStyle are the only ones I buy each month.


----------



## Silent (Jan 22, 2007)

Living Etc (homes and interiors magazine)
British Glamour
Bizarre

But I spend a criminal amount on mags each month, I also buy 4Homes, Grand Designs, Happy, Scarlet, Wallpaper, Elle Decoration, Juxtapoz and Frieze.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 22, 2007)

1. Sugar
2. Bliss
3. Love It!

all UK mags


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 22, 2007)

Jane, Allure, Psychology Today, Architecture's Digest, Complete Woman, Wired


----------



## bottleblack (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm a magazine junkie, but if it comes down to 3 I'll take
Women's Health
Domino
Lucky


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 

 
_....4. Consumer Report.. ( yes I do..lol )_

 
You know I subscribe online!  

That's right everyone, go ahead and laugh at us Consumer Reports nerds!  That is until your dishwasher breaks because you failed to read your Consumer Reports and you bought the wrong brand!  Haaaa!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 22, 2007)

Harper's Bazaar
Vogue
In Style


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 22, 2007)

1. Vogue
2. Cosmo
3. US weekly


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 22, 2007)

I love allure, in style, glamour, and shape (exercise the brain mostly though lol)


----------



## glueme (Jan 23, 2007)

1. Dwell
2. Interational Design
3. Cosmo, a guilt pleasure I try to hide from my boyfriend. =P


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_I'm at home in bed with a double-whammy of bronchitis and a sinus infection. Ugh. _

 
Oh honey! I failed to realize this the first time as I just added to this listed and didn't look at the OP. Get better soon!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Oh honey! I failed to realize this the first time as I just added to this listed and didn't look at the OP. Get better soon!_

 
ah thank you so much. after about 2 weeks of this misery, i think i am perking up.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_1. Allure
2. Rod and Custom
3. Elle_

 
whhaatt?!!? Sisters from "anotha motha" 

I've got a subscription to Rod and custom . but I think Im getting down to my last few mags.. eep! I've never encountered another female that was into it though.. 


My other favorite two would have to be 

Vogue for the pictures. 
anddd...
Glamour.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 23, 2007)

allure
marie claire
lucky
glamour
vogue
instyle
essence
ocean drive
florida living


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_You know I subscribe online!  

That's right everyone, go ahead and laugh at us Consumer Reports nerds!  That is until your dishwasher breaks because you failed to read your Consumer Reports and you bought the wrong brand!  Haaaa!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you see the article on eye creams in this months issue?
My Grandpa subcribes and had my Mom give it to me because I'm into that kind of stuff. I thought it was so cute that he even remembered that I do makeup and I was tickled that he thought of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I have to give it back when I'm done though hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_whhaatt?!!? Sisters from "anotha motha" 

I've got a subscription to Rod and custom . but I think Im getting down to my last few mags.. eep! I've never encountered another female that was into it though.. _

 
That's so cool! I actually go to a fabrication school right now and want to restore and customize classic cars. Hope to have my own shop someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rod and Custom is by far my fave. I don't like ones like Ol' Skool Rodz and stuff where most of the cars look like doodoo. Not into the whole "rat rod" thing so much.
I just renewed my rod and custom subscription today, $13.99 for two years, woohoo!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

1. *Nylon* This is a must read for anyone into fashion, especially indie and up-and-coming designers.  They also have an awesome beauty feature where they devote a page to some obscure icon in film (either a character, actress or performer).  For example, they once did the female protagonist in the French film The Lover.  I thought this was awesome because I always look to films to inspire my makeup decisions instead of mainstream celebs
2. *More* Japanese magazine
3. *Elle*


----------



## Eoraptor (Jan 23, 2007)

Heh, here's a unique set...

Scientific American
Discover
Natural History

I'm assuming technical journals like the Journal of Vertebrate Paleontology don't count. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do subscribe to numerous beauty and fashion e-mail newsletters, but seriously can't picture myself paying to read about the societal results of fashion designers' and celebrities' whims, or beauty information I can get much better and for free on Specktra and other websites.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eoraptor* 

 
_Heh, here's a unique set...

I do subscribe to numerous beauty and fashion e-mail newsletters, but seriously can't picture myself paying to read about the societal results of fashion designers' and celebrities' whims, or beauty information I can get much better and for free on Specktra and other websites._

 
  So true, you will never read about the aspirin mask in a magazine!  Most beauty magazines and beauty sections in magazines I find are all about advertising and pushing the latest most hyped product.  Places like here and MUA are where you get the real lowdown.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 23, 2007)

btw..did anyone see the feature in Allure on Coco Chanel?

pretty neat.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 24, 2007)

sister2sister
the source
vibe...............keeping it gangsta


----------



## Cdjax (Jan 24, 2007)

My favorite magazines are:
1.Allure
2.Glamour
3.InStyle

I also like to read ABC Soaps In Depth!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

allure, glamour and elle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oh and people.


----------



## macslut (Jan 26, 2007)

Good: The magazine for people who give a dang.
Allure: Same reasons as already stated
PC magazine: Major techie nerd here
National Review
The Week: I like to read opinions of all persuasions and this magazine really cuts down on my reading by picking the good stuff from many sources. 
Various other magazines of differnt sorts and persuasions.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 1, 2007)

Vogue, Elle, Disney Princess, Pop magazine, I-D...


----------



## shlomit_mp (Feb 1, 2007)

my favorite is "dolores"- a russian hair & make up magazine. the best i've ever seen!
(i actually cry everytime i open a new issue and see the amazing things they do there..)


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 2, 2007)

My all time favorite is Allure. It is the only magazine that I REALLY look forward to every month.  I think I have saved every issue for the past 5 years!  I also really love Make-up Artist Magazine and People.


----------



## Jade (Feb 2, 2007)

Allure, Cosmo, Glamour, In Style, Vogue.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Feb 4, 2007)

Cosmo and Cosmo UK. I wish Essence and Ebony had more substance.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 4, 2007)

See- I seriously cannot stand Allure. I mean yeah I have issues with it.

Marie Claire is good. That's about it. LOL And an Astronomy magazine I pick up once a month at Barns and Noble


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 4, 2007)

cant live without cosmo. great fashion and sex tips! :-X


----------

